# Identify Watch/replacement Crystal?



## Jen (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

I'm glad I found this forum, my Dad has this lovely old Seiko digital watch (he thinks it's early 80s) and I adore it, the only problem is that the glass face of the watch has a large 'chunk' (for lack of a better word) of glass missing. I don't know what model or year it is... the seiko watch database didn't work for me.

It has Seiko Sports 100 Alarm Chronograph: with a solar panel below the time (it's digital), it's square and completely stainless steel (watch and band).

There is a circular wave insignia with Seiko underneath and then 0N4844

The number that runs along the curve of the watch: A258-5050 A2

Any help regarding the model identity and where I could get a replacement glass face is much appreciated! Let me know if any other information is required!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Jen..

i too love the old LCD Seikos ..

The model number will be on the back a 8 digit number like for example 0634 ( module code ) and 5009 ( case code )

The long number is a date code , post it and we can tell you when it was made....

This is my 0634 5009 .. ( mid 70s, cant remember the year )

Welcome to the forum










Spares are hard to find, but my watchmaker can get glass for these made if the originals are unavailable....


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2009)

potz said:


> Welcome to :rltb: Jen.
> 
> A pic would assist us perfectly in helping you.


Here are some pictures, I hope they are clear enough, let me know if you need more!

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/J...nt=DSC00199.jpg


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The number that runs along the curve of the watch: A258-5050


This is the model number........


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> > The number that runs along the curve of the watch: *A258-5050*
> 
> 
> This is the model number........


Borel's database comes up with ES1W51HZ10 (and also without the last 2 digits) as a crystal for the A258-5050 ....

but some of their other B.O.M. / part number files on the A258-5xxx series also appear to have corrupted data. 

You might want to try phoning Cousins UK in Romford, and run that part number by them. See if it comes up.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Borel's database comes up with ES1W51HZ10 (and also without the last 2 digits) as a crystal for the A258-5050 ....
> 
> but some of their other B.O.M. / part number files on the A258-5xxx series also appear to have corrupted data.


Also check out eBay auction listing # 400028214903 (in the USA). 

The seller describes it as: *Seiko Alarm Chronograph Watch Part Crystal Glass A258*

followed by:



> One genuine Seiko glass watch crystal in original factory package, NOS.
> 
> The Seiko part number is *ES1W11HZ10* and it fits case *A258-5000*.
> 
> ...


Slightly different part number, and case model code ....



















But it looks like it *might* just do the trick. Only difference I can see is *Sports 100*versus *Silver Ware *


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> But it looks like it *might* just do the trick. Only difference I can see is *Sports 100*versus *Silver Ware *


Got timed out by the editing window (again !!) :angry:

What I was about to correct was, that the only difference I could see was in the (scripts) '*Sports 100*' and '*Silver Wave*'.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Also check out eBay auction listing # 400028214903 (in the USA).


Also check out eBay auction listing # 220435059863 (again in the USA) 

*RARE~1980 SEIKO SILVER WAVE QUARTZ WATCH >A258-5000*

http://i.ebayimg.com/19/!BTkgcgwB2k~&a...I2O1MHg~~_1.JPG

It's a complete watch (but again the -5000 'Silver Wave' version, rather than the -5050 'Sports 100' version of the A258.

It looks to be in rather better condition than your Dad's A258 too. 

Or could be used as future source for any other spares you might need. 

Now where was I ? :huh: Ah Yes. Back to the 7A38's. :lol: I have a few more parts issues to sort out for myself. h34r:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum ....


Sorry, Jen. I forgot to add







- *Welcome to RLT !!* :rltb:



jasonm said:


> Spares are hard to find ....


Nah. Piece of cake, really. :yawn: All you need is a little bit of 'lateral thinking' and to use your intuition (and eBay), Jason.


----------



## Jen (Jun 18, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum ....
> ...


Thanks everyone! I'm looking into the silver wave watch on ebay (asking whether he will ship to Australia). Also have emailed the Cousins UK about sourcing parts.

I'll let you know how it goes, thanks for all your help and advice and the warm welcome! :lol:


----------

